# Help! Unable to get House Insurance



## joey1 (20 Jul 2007)

I am an executor of a will of which I will be a partial beneficiary. Part of the estate consists of a property. I want to insure it as it will take months before all is sorted. the house is unoccupied and in Dublin.

My major problem is that no-one (so far!) will offer me household insurance on the property. I have tried my own insurance company, the previous insurance company that the house was insured with, and I have tried a broker.

I would be very appreciative if any one can advise how I can get the house insured. 

The same issue must arise occasionally has anyone any positive  suggestions on how I can buy insurance?

Thanks,

Joey1


----------



## Squonk (20 Jul 2007)

I take it that the problem is that house is unoccupied. Can you go live in it for a while (temporarily)?


----------



## joey1 (20 Jul 2007)

Squonk said:


> I take it that the problem is that house is unoccupied. Can you go live in it for a while (temporarily)?


 
Err no!

The problem is that I don't own the property only a beneficial interest.
My estimation of the insurance "industry" has reached a new low.

Anyone know an insurance company that will insure the property?


----------



## FrCrilly (20 Jul 2007)

Hi,

First of all, approach all companies that do home insurance. Then go to the Irish Insurance Federation and ask them where you stand. They act as a complaint house for consumer issues of insurers and may be able to sort the issue out for you. Let me know if this works. 

www.iif.ie

Hope this helps.


----------



## ailbhe (20 Jul 2007)

Go to where the house was insured before. They should do in in the name of "reps of the late xxxx". If not try a broker who uses Lloyds of London. The problem isn't that the house in unoccupied but that you don't own it so therefore cannot insure it. You'll need to get in the name of executives of late xxx or reps of the late xxx. There shouldn't be a problem with this. You just need to go to a better broker!


----------



## joey1 (20 Jul 2007)

ailbhe said:


> Go to where the house was insured before. They should do in in the name of "reps of the late xxxx". If not try a broker who uses Lloyds of London. The problem isn't that the house in unoccupied but that you don't own it so therefore cannot insure it. You'll need to get in the name of executives of late xxx or reps of the late xxx. There shouldn't be a problem with this. You just need to go to a better broker!


 
Thanks very much for the replies.

aibhe, I tried the previous insurers explaining the situation. They declined my business. Any idea of any broker that uses Llyods?

Problem is that having a beneficial interest the insurance "companies" are totally unhelpful. What I do not understand is that there must be numerous executors in similar circumstances so there has to be a lot of business for insurers available. It is ironic that insurers advertise so heavily yet will not insure the likes of me!

I will try more brokers and advise how I get on.

Thanks FrCrilly for the advice as well


----------



## Ravima (20 Jul 2007)

there should be no problem whatever in getting current insurer to continue with policy in the name of 'reps late' or some similar title. was it insured prior to death? Write to MD of current insurer per registerd post, asking to be contacted within 48 hours to discuss the situation.

If you simply addresss to MD rather than MrAB, you should get some response.


----------



## ailbhe (22 Jul 2007)

Agree with Ravima. I work in a brokers and we have a number of houses insured with the original insurers in the names Reps of...
If the insurance on the house lapsed this may be an issue. I'm in the west so don't know of any dublin brokers but Hickey Clarke and Langan in Donegal use Lloyds and Tyrrell Insurance Brokers in Mayo do also.
The unoccupied part won't be an issue for them but not sure about the reps of issue. We always put the houses in those circumstances with the original insurer for fire only cover if unoccupied. 
Give the original insurer a call again and ask to speak to a supervisor/manager and if that doesn't work write a letter to someone in charge. It really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## joey1 (22 Jul 2007)

ailbhe said:


> Agree with Ravima. I work in a brokers and we have a number of houses insured with the original insurers in the names Reps of...
> If the insurance on the house lapsed this may be an issue. I'm in the west so don't know of any dublin brokers but Hickey Clarke and Langan in Donegal use Lloyds and Tyrrell Insurance Brokers in Mayo do also.
> The unoccupied part won't be an issue for them but not sure about the reps of issue. We always put the houses in those circumstances with the original insurer for fire only cover if unoccupied.
> Give the original insurer a call again and ask to speak to a supervisor/manager and if that doesn't work write a letter to someone in charge. It really shouldn't be an issue.


 
After  metaphorically jumping up and down on the phone an insurer that I placed a lot of business with is to talk to me on Monday or Tuesday.

Many thanks for the help and I will give  a post to advise how thing are getting on


----------

